

How to Start a Coffee Shop and Not Go Bankrupt - ProjectionHub
http://www.projectionhub.com/financial-projection-blog/how-to-start-a-coffee-shop-and-not-go-bankrupt/

======
lifeguard
This should be titled "Don't start a coffee shop, buy one".

------
thirdstation
spam. it's just a fake article to sell their product.

